# Heat Tape or Heat Cable?



## ViperReptiles (Jan 20, 2016)

Which do you prefer and which is the better option for a rack system?


----------



## Planky (Jan 20, 2016)

I have 100+ meters of heat cable going currently...


----------



## briansworms (Jan 23, 2016)

I use cords and mats for my woodies. The mats give better heat but they are 1 mat 1 tub. The mats I use under my breeding tubs. I also have 3 x 6m 50watt I think it is cords. They each have 5 woodie tubs on them. 3 strands under. Temps are ok but would be better if I had say 3 tubs on each cord. They work for me


----------

